# Petzlife Oral Care- Reviews?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have heard a lot of people rave about the Petzlife Oral gels & sprays. They really do seem to make a dramatic improvement. The holistic vet in our area carries their products and recommends them to most everyone.

Does anyone have experience that they'd like to share? Before & after photos would be awesome!

Does your dog like the gel or spray? Peppermint or Salmon?

I'm ordering the spray for both my parent's dog and for Gibbs as more of a preventative measure than anything else. They don't seem to love brushing and I am hoping the spray will be easier. :crossfing

My mom gave me the October Rachael Ray magazine and they had a 20% off code for the Petzlife website. It is "Isaboo" in case anyone is interested.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope some members post their opinions about using the Petzlife products, I remember reading a thread or posts about them, but it's been some time ago. 

I am currently using CET spray that was recommended by my Vet, not that impressed with it and have been wanting to switch to the Petzlife, my current bottle of CET is almost gone finally. 

*Thanks for the coupon code!*


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I hope some members post their opinions about using the Petzlife products, I remember reading a thread or posts about them, but it's been some time ago.
> 
> I am currently using CET spray that was recommended by my Vet, not that impressed with it and have been wanting to switch to the Petzlife, my current bottle of CET is almost gone finally.
> 
> *Thanks for the coupon code!*


 
Yes, we've been using CET water additive but I forget about it. The cat will not drink water that has the CET added to it. She knows.... and it's supposedly tasteless and odorless! :curtain:


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I have been using PetzLife Oral Care Spary (Peppermint) for about two years now for my now 4 year old Golden. I try and do it every day but it probably averages every other day. Before that I used their gel (salmon) and I know that he likes the spray better. So I've been using the products for close to 4 years. Folks including the vet always remark how great his teeth look. Even when there is some tartar buildup at the canines it keeps it soft so that my vet can clean those teeth in the office with no problem - mind you he has said that Jake is in a very, very small minority of dogs who allows him do something like that. I have no before or after pictures because I've been using it as a preventative.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use both spray ( for the girls) and the salmon gel for Cody. I have had good results when I use regularly. Cody has beautiful pearly whites, and he likes the gel which he gets maybe 2-3 times/week. Maggie, especially, builds up tartar quickly and Penny only minorly so. I've been slack this summer in using it, but have been more active with it lately. Thanks for the coupon code... I need to get a large bottle of each.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I purchased some of this -- but haven't used it yet. Good to know it seems to work! I want to try to avoid having to put her under for teeth cleaning, so I am brushing, and giving raw beef bones weekly. So far so good, but I will begin using the spray too. Couldn't hurt, right?!

BTW ~ Anyone use a tooth scraper thingy? Where can I get one?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd be afraid of scratching the enamel with a scraper. Using a brush along with the Petzlife is supposed to be ultimate in getting the tartar off.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Does the Petzlife still contain grain alcohol in the formulation? That bothers me for a dog to ingest. 

The CET drinking water additive contains xylitol, a known toxin for dogs....and that really bothers me..

We've been brushing Toby's teeth. I don't know if it's helping or not.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, I just looked at my brand new bottle of spray type, and it lists grain alcohol as the 2nd ingredient. 

Hmmmmm......


I wonder, would the amount of grain alcohol ingested be a lower risk than putting the dog under to do dental cleaning? Maybe the raw bones are enough, along with brushing. 

For Bella, I think I will continue that regiment she is on, and if it looks like things are building up despite the brushing and bones, I will pull out the Petzlife. ??




Dallas Gold said:


> Does the Petzlife still contain grain alcohol in the formulation? That bothers me for a dog to ingest.
> 
> The CET drinking water additive contains xylitol, a known toxin for dogs....and that really bothers me..
> 
> We've been brushing Toby's teeth. I don't know if it's helping or not.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Yes, I just looked at my brand new bottle of spray type, and it lists grain alcohol as the 2nd ingredient.
> 
> Hmmmmm......
> 
> ...


I don't know the answer...wish I did though because good canine dental health is so important to prevent other diseases to organs, or that's what my vet says! 

Toby's vet nixed raw bones for him because she says they get a lot of dogs with broken teeth- I don't know if it's true, that's just what I'm told by his vet. I just comply.

I am doing the Ora Vet treatments (Virbac) and supposedly it reduces plaque and if it does form, it's supposed to peel off during a dental cleaning, instead of the scraping off they end up doing. That means dental cleanings take less time and they use less sedative. He's been on it for a year since his previous dental cleaning and he had a check up after six months and they said it's working. They put a blue light in his mouth and turned off the lights to check for plaque. The stuff is disgusting, like wax, but Toby loves it and so it isn't difficult to apply for him. Before starting it the dog needs a dental cleaning and they put an Ora Vet sealant on the teeth and these wax treatments are maintenance doses or something. Then we are supposed to give him the treatment once a week and brush his teeth daily. 

Toby loves tooth brushing because he likes the paste! Yummy beef and yummy chicken. We may try seafood later. It's kinda funny to see him try to lick it off and me trying to brush him...we sort of dance around the room! He reminds me by barking, then running and pointing to where I keep the brush and paste if I forget, so I know he enjoys it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I really am amazed at the good reviews the product has received. Despite having grain alcohol in it, we're going to use it. The mouth is really the gateway to the organs. If the teeth are bad, that leads to the bloodstream and on to the organs. The amount in 2 sprays seems like it will be minimal in comparison to the benefits. I've ordered the peppermint spray and am anxious to get it!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I have not tried that brand but I have a gel one that I do not care for. I have started scaling teeth which helps the most.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have been giving my dogs strawberries.

When Brady had his obstruction he did not eat or chew for the first week plus throwing up, then the next 10 days he was on prescription diet. His teeth were a mess - so fast.

I gave him two strawberries everyday. His teeth are sparking white again. He and Mackenzie get strawberries at least once a week now. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rd/69966-teeth-cleaning-tip-strawberries.html


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

GoldenSail~
Where did you get your scaler? I've not seen any in pet stores.




GoldenSail said:


> I have not tried that brand but I have a gel one that I do not care for. I have started scaling teeth which helps the most.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> GoldenSail~
> Where did you get your scaler? I've not seen any in pet stores.


I wonder if it's like the one you can buy for people at the drugstores for about $7. It also comes with a dental mirror and a dental pick. I'd be hesitant to do that on my dogs for the same reason Betty mentioned--accidentally scaling the enamel off. That happened to me by a crazy sadistic hygienist at my former dentist's office about six months ago...I was not happy.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I ordered mine from online but I can't remember where. I watched some videos on how to do it properly, and also had my sister (who is a vet) help me once. The key is getting the right kind and being careful--firm but gentle. You can scrape the enamel so it is not for everyone..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Throwing this positiion from the American Veterinary Dental College, as food for thought. Note the risk of aspiration without use of the endotracheal tube--our vet told me about this before when I asked about not sedating Toby for the procedure:

*Companion Animal Dental Scaling Without Anesthesia* (Download PDF) In the United States and Canada, only licensed veterinarians can practice veterinary medicine. Veterinary medicine includes veterinary surgery, medicine and dentistry. Anyone providing dental services other than a licensed veterinarian, or a supervised and trained veterinary technician, is practicing veterinary medicine without a license and shall be subject to criminal charges.
This position statement addresses dental scaling procedures performed on pets without anesthesia, often by individuals untrained in veterinary dental techniques. Although the term Anesthesia-Free Dentistry has been used in this context, AVDC prefers to use the more accurate term Non-Professional Dental Scaling (NPDS) to describe this combination.
Owners of pets naturally are concerned when anesthesia is required for their pet. However, performing NPDS on an unanesthetized pet is inappropriate for the following reasons:
1. Dental tartar is firmly adhered to the surface of the teeth. Scaling to remove tartar is accomplished using ultrasonic and sonic power scalers, plus hand instruments that must have a sharp working edge to be used effectively. Even slight head movement by the patient could result in injury to the oral tissues of the patient, and the operator may be bitten when the patient reacts.
2. Professional dental scaling includes scaling the surfaces of the teeth both above and below the gingival margin (gum line), followed by dental polishing. The most critical part of a dental scaling procedure is scaling the tooth surfaces that are within the gingival pocket (the subgingival space between the gum and the root), where periodontal disease is active. Because the patient cooperates, dental scaling of human teeth performed by a professional trained in the procedures can be completed successfully without anesthesia. However, access to the subgingival area of every tooth is impossible in an unanesthetized canine or feline patient.* Removal of dental tartar on the visible surfaces of the teeth has little effect on a pet's health, and provides a false sense of accomplishment. The effect is purely cosmetic.*
3. Inhalation anesthesia using a cuffed endotracheal tube provides three important advantages... the cooperation of the patient with a procedure it does not understand, elimination of pain resulting from examination and treatment of affected dental tissues during the procedure, and protection of the airway and lungs from accidental aspiration.
4. A complete oral examination, which is an important part of a professional dental scaling procedure, is not possible in an unanesthetized patient. The surfaces of the teeth facing the tongue cannot be examined, and areas of disease and discomfort are likely to be missed.
Safe use of an anesthetic or sedative in a dog or cat requires evaluation of the general health and size of the patient to determine the appropriate drug and dose, and continual monitoring of the patient. Veterinarians are trained in all of these procedures. Prescribing or administering anesthetic or sedative drugs by a non-veterinarian can be very dangerous, and is illegal. Although anesthesia will never be 100% risk-free, modern anesthetic and patient evaluation techniques used in veterinary hospitals minimize the risks, and millions of dental scaling procedures are safely performed each year in veterinary hospitals.
To minimize the need for professional dental scaling procedures and to maintain optimal oral health, the AVDC recommends daily dental home care from an early age. This should include brushing or use of other effective techniques to retard accumulation of dental plaque, such as dental diets and chew materials. This, combined with periodic examination of the patient by a veterinarian and with dental scaling under anesthesia when indicated, will optimize life-long oral health for dogs and cats.
For general information on performance of dental procedures on veterinary patients, please read the AVDC Position Statement on Veterinary Dental Healthcare Providers, which is available on the AVDC web site (www.AVDC.org). For information on effective oral hygiene products for dogs and cats, visit the Veterinary Oral Health Council web site (www.VOHC.org).
For further information, send an e-mail message to the AVDC Executive Secretary ([email protected]).
_Adopted by the Board of Directors, April 2004


I bolded the sentence above. _


----------

